# Track/jogging bottoms with a zipped fly.



## TheCyclingRooster (18 Feb 2018)

Hi to you all out there.
As the title of the thread would infer - can anyone recommend a pair of cycling/jogging bottoms that have a zipped fly fitted.
I currently use a pair of Fleecey Lined Hutson-Harbour jogging/track bottoms with an elasticated cuff type hem on the legs - curtesy of TJ Hughes,Liverpool; so one can rightfully guess that I am 'carefull' with my spending. My hard earned pension goes a greatdeal further that way - or to put it another way I get two pair for the price that some retail sellers are asking for one pair.
The current pair have two zipped side pockets and one zipped rear pocket and have a draw-string closure.
When out on the bike and caught short and or going into a public loo I am having to lower the bottoms to be able to have a pee.


----------



## pawl (18 Feb 2018)

Rohan do track bottom style.Ithink they are called Trogings,and have a fly front,be too loose at The ankles for cycling. You can view the Rohan catalogue online or visit one of there shops Not cheap but Rohan’s clothing are good quality.l have a thin fleece vest that is still going strong.


----------



## vickster (18 Feb 2018)

Look at something like a craghopper maybe? Try Debenhams

Rohan trousers tend to be £80+


----------



## Sharky (18 Feb 2018)

TJ Hughes - thats a name I've not heard for years. I thought it had been pulled down. But it was the shop we all headed for when we wanted a bargain.


----------



## wonderloaf (18 Feb 2018)

How about these from Go Outdoors for £19:
http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/hi-gear-rapid-softshell-trouser-mens-p216047

Zipped pockets
Zipped leg pocket
Zipped lower leg
Webbed belt with easy-touch belt clip


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (18 Feb 2018)

Hi to all those of you that replied to my post,thank you but I am still no further. 
The main problem is that I am of very short stature and as pointed out the bottoms of the trousers are a bit flappy and especially after cutting 8 or 9 inches off of the bottoms of the legs.
I will just keep on looking.


----------



## vickster (18 Feb 2018)

Have you looked at women’s ones? Serious suggestion as outdoor gear really is pretty similar


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (18 Feb 2018)

Sharky said:


> TJ Hughes - thats a name I've not heard for years. I thought it had been pulled down. But it was the shop we all headed for when we wanted a bargain.



Hi Sharky. TJ Hughes went through a period of turmoil with several of the branches shutting down or drastically culled and then they opened the sales floor up to individual franchises - they appear to be holding their own at present.
They still have branches in Liverpool,Birkenhead,Warrington and I believe also Widnes.


----------



## Sharky (18 Feb 2018)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi Sharky. TJ Hughes went through a period of turmoil with several of the branches shutting down or drastically culled and then they opened the sales floor up to individual franchises - they appear to be holding their own at present.
> They still have branches in Liverpool,Birkenhead,Warrington and I believe also Widnes.


Must be 50 years since I last went to the Liverpool branch, but just googled and they even have a branch down here, in Maidstone. Will have to try and find it and see if you can still get a pair of trousers for 30/-


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (18 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Have you looked at women’s ones? Serious suggestion as outdoor gear really is pretty similar


Hi vickster. Thank you for your suggestion BUT I don't think that women would need cycling/jogging bottoms with a zipped fly - at least the females that I know definitely wouldn't


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (19 Feb 2018)

I miss the TJ Hughes that use to be in doncaster, got some good gear from there over the years. I wonder if there would be any military type places that might have something to meet your needs?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (19 Feb 2018)

The easiest solution to me would be to relieve oneself in the sit-downs rather than standing up at the urinals! I've never found the lack of a zip on some types of shorts to be a major problem.


----------



## hoopdriver (19 Feb 2018)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi vickster. Thank you for your suggestion BUT I don't think that women would need cycling/jogging bottoms with a zipped fly - at least the females that I know definitely wouldn't


Women’s jeans have a zip fly.
To be honest I’ve never seen tracksuit/jogging bottoms with a zip fly, and while I have some cycling shorts with a zip fly my bib shorts don’t and I have never really had any problem relieving myself. It isn’t like you have to drop everything down to your ankles. It is possible to be discrete.


----------



## Globalti (19 Feb 2018)

You'll never find a trackie bottom with a fly; they just aren't that kind of garment. They are designed as a cheap, sweat-absorbing garment for wear around the sports field and not for daily wear.

Have you ever tried a pair of Ron Hill tracksters? These are a favourite of outdoors folk since the seventies and so good that the design hasn't changed at all. Very light weight, easy wash, quick dry, comfortable, flattering to the leg muscles and can be worn with the stirrups under the feet or rolled up under the knee like walking britches or under ski pants as a thermal.


----------



## vickster (19 Feb 2018)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi vickster. Thank you for your suggestion BUT I don't think that women would need cycling/jogging bottoms with a zipped fly - at least the females that I know definitely wouldn't


I meant outdoorsy trousers like Craghoppers

Wasn’t TJ Hughes some sort of low rent TK Maxx?

Try Sports direct for an even lower rent retailer

https://www.sportsdirect.com/airwalk-woven-jogging-pants-mens-498004


----------



## rrarider (19 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Wasn’t TJ Hughes some sort of low rent TK Maxx?



No, TJ Hughes is an old-established Liverpool store. It's now a shadow of its former self, following going into administration and re-emergence. It used to be good for cheap curtains and occasionally cheap jeans like Levis or Wranglers.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (19 Feb 2018)

Thorn Sherpa said:


> I miss the TJ Hughes that use to be in doncaster, got some good gear from there over the years. I wonder if there would be any military type places that might have something to meet your needs?



Hi T S. Is there not a TJ Hughes in Sheffield ?
The downside of military type places is that a great many of there trouser type garments are over loaded with pockets - not needed or wanted.


----------



## confusedcyclist (19 Feb 2018)

I have a pair of these for dog walking, wouldn't cycle in them lately though, as they can be a bit chilly without a base layer.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Craghoppers-Stretch-Active-Regular-Trousers/dp/B013SKH7T0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1519047548&sr=8-3&keywords=craghoppers+stretch+trousers&th=1&psc=1

If short not small enough, you could always take up the cuffs with needle and thread.


----------



## vickster (19 Feb 2018)

Debenhams have a full range including short leg, fleece lined etc

http://www.debenhams.com/search/Men+craghopper+trousers


----------



## AndyRM (19 Feb 2018)

If length is your issue, why not go for some 3/4 length or board shorts? I've a Gore Bike Wear pair which have zip fly, good ventilation, stretchy inside leg bits, sensible pockets and reflective bits. Last "season" so only cost £30.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (19 Feb 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> I have a pair of these for dog walking, wouldn't cycle in them lately though, as they can be a bit chilly without a base layer.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Craghoppers-Stretch-Active-Regular-Trousers/dp/B013SKH7T0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1519047548&sr=8-3&keywords=craghoppers+stretch+trousers&th=1&psc=1
> 
> If short not small enough, you could always take up the cuffs with needle and thread.



Hi c c. It would take considerably more than just turning up the up the cuffs to achieve a 23" inside leg measurement


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (19 Feb 2018)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi T S. Is there not a TJ Hughes in Sheffield ?
> The downside of military type places is that a great many of there trouser type garments are over loaded with pockets - not needed or wanted.


I'm not sure to be honest I'll have to Google it I've only been to Sheffield a few times by car the centre is a nightmare imo if your not from the area I'd probably go by train! That's true they'd more than likely be loaded with pockets


----------



## Alan O (19 Feb 2018)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi to you all out there.
> As the title of the thread would infer - can anyone recommend a pair of cycling/jogging bottoms that have a zipped fly fitted.
> I currently use a pair of Fleecey Lined Hutson-Harbour jogging/track bottoms with an elasticated cuff type hem on the legs - curtesy of TJ Hughes,Liverpool; so one can rightfully guess that I am 'carefull' with my spending. My hard earned pension goes a greatdeal further that way - or to put it another way I get two pair for the price that some retail sellers are asking for one pair.
> The current pair have two zipped side pockets and one zipped rear pocket and have a draw-string closure.
> When out on the bike and caught short and or going into a public loo I am having to lower the bottoms to be able to have a pee.


I can't help with the question, but I wear the same jogging pants from TJ's - in fact, I buy more clothes there than anywhere else.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2018)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi vickster. Thank you for your suggestion BUT I don't think that women would need cycling/jogging bottoms with a zipped fly - at least the females that I know definitely wouldn't


Well you should sue them for being anti-transgender (or something).


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2018)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi to all those of you that replied to my post,thank you but I am still no further.
> The main problem is that I am of very short stature and as pointed out the bottoms of the trousers are a bit flappy and especially after cutting 8 or 9 inches off of the bottoms of the legs.
> I will just keep on looking.



What about looking at kid's clothes?

Always worth a try, plus there's no VAT on them


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (21 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> What about looking at kid's clothes?
> 
> Always worth a try, plus there's no VAT on them



Hi Reynard. Yes,that is all well and good but despite being of short stature 'everything' else is of normal adult proportions.
I have a 32" waste (unfortunately) simply because my six-pack has not only melted but has inflated my waistline from 292 to now a 32" over the last 10 years since (2007) I was forced to retire along with not being able to get out on my bikes as often as I would like/should.
I will be looking in on Sports Direct and again at TJ Hughes and perhaps even Matalan.


----------



## JhnBssll (21 Feb 2018)

I've got a couple of pairs of these I wear when commuting, may be worth a look? Zip fly, drawstring ankles and a slightly stretchy material. I find them jolly comfy.

https://www.trespass.com/canyon-mens-dlx-walking-trousers


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2018)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi Reynard. Yes,that is all well and good but despite being of short stature 'everything' else is of normal adult proportions.
> I have a 32" waste (unfortunately) simply because my six-pack has not only melted but has inflated my waistline from 292 to now a 32" over the last 10 years since (2007) I was forced to retire along with not being able to get out on my bikes as often as I would like/should.
> I will be looking in on Sports Direct and again at TJ Hughes and perhaps even Matalan.



Ouch xxx 

As a rather petite but curvy lady (I'm 4' 11") I know something of where you're coming from.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (22 Feb 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> I've got a couple of pairs of these I wear when commuting, may be worth a look? Zip fly, drawstring ankles and a slightly stretchy material. I find them jolly comfy.
> 
> https://www.trespass.com/canyon-mens-dlx-walking-trousers



Hi J B. Thank you. I have a number of Trespass stores that are reasonably close to my location - I will investigate later this week/earl;y next week.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (22 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Ouch xxx
> 
> As a rather petite but curvy lady (I'm 4' 11") I know something of where you're coming from.



Hi Petite Curvy Lady aka Reynard or could that be interpreted as Foxy Lady ?
Perhaps if we had made an more concerted effort whilst a little younger we might not be in the predicament that we are currently in .
Cambridgeshire is a sizeable county and quite some distance to be riding at 72 years young without a support team of ambulances and medics.
I have passed through on many an occasion albeir on the Westerly side on route to Hertfordshire back in the early/mid 2000's.

My my you do keep late hours - according to your ID time stamp but there again that could be the Fox in you 

I sold a very very nice 48 cm maroon Cannondale R800 on 650 c's to a very similarly described lady cyclist about 7 years ago that hailed from your neck of the woods.


----------



## wonderloaf (22 Feb 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> I've got a couple of pairs of these I wear when commuting, may be worth a look? Zip fly, drawstring ankles and a slightly stretchy material. I find them jolly comfy.
> 
> https://www.trespass.com/canyon-mens-dlx-walking-trousers



I use these for when I'm on the MTB, very comfy and practical.


----------



## jay clock (22 Feb 2018)

what is the problem with just pulling the front of the keks down, flopping Percy out, and job's a good un?


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (22 Feb 2018)

jay clock said:


> what is the problem with just pulling the front of the keks down, flopping Percy out, and job's a good un?



Hi j c. That will lead to the elasticated waistband and the front of the garment becoming stretched and baggy plus there is a risk that showing my bare arse might lead to some unwanted attention from those that are more inclined to see the pleasure from a rather 'nice arse' ( not my definition but a former lady friend) than the relief from emptying ones bladder.


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2018)

Can’t you go to a toilet to urinate where you won’t be flashing your behind to women? 
What is it with men’s compulsion to piss alfresco?


----------



## Alan O (22 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Can’t you go to a toilet to urinate where you won’t be flashing your behind to women?
> What is it with men’s compulsion to piss alfresco?


Hmm, if I'm not near a toilet, I can always manage to at least find a secluded spot that's hidden from view. And even with stretchy no-fly pants, I still don't need to expose my bottom.


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2018)

Alan O said:


> Hmm, if I'm not near a toilet, I can always manage to at least find a secluded spot that's hidden from view. And even with stretchy no-fly pants, I still don't need to expose my bottom.


Can’t you hang on until you are able to use a toilet? I don’t know any women who are incapable of waiting... including myself


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (22 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Can’t you go to a toilet to urinate where you won’t be flashing your behind to women?
> What is it with men’s compulsion to piss alfresco?



Hi again Vickster. In response to both of your latest posts. Easier said than done. Must of the public loos have been closed down because of hanky panky and or wanton vandalism.
The other options will not allow bikes to be taken in - ELF & SAFETY - and I will not leave my bikes outside even chained up because of the peanuts that will then just vandalise the bike out of spite.
I was actually not referring to flashing my arse to women - think about it 
In my particular case/circumstances the compulsion is more a desperate need after having had a cancer tumour removed from my bladder and then two tears later I had my prostate jiggled about a little.
When I need to go it is a real need to go and otherwise there could be a rather embarrassing paddling pool about my feet.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2018)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi Petite Curvy Lady aka Reynard or could that be interpreted as Foxy Lady ?
> Perhaps if we had made an more concerted effort whilst a little younger we might not be in the predicament that we are currently in .
> Cambridgeshire is a sizeable county and quite some distance to be riding at 72 years young without a support team of ambulances and medics.
> I have passed through on many an occasion albeir on the Westerly side on route to Hertfordshire back in the early/mid 2000's.
> ...



You flatter me.  Not that I'm complaining!  The simple answer is that I used to be sponsored by Reynard Cars when I was doing my MEng back in the day.  I'm in the Fens on the north-eastern side of the county, a stone's throw from the Norfolk border.

A 48cm frame would be too big for me, I ride a 38cm Wiggins 650c.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Can’t you hang on until you are able to use a toilet? I don’t know any women who are incapable of waiting... including myself



You do. Me! 

I've been known to duck behind a bush when the occasion warrants it.


----------



## Venod (22 Feb 2018)

jay clock said:


> what is the problem with just pulling the front of the keks down, flopping Percy out, and job's a good un?



My thoughts when I read the original post, I'm a dab hand at the bib tights stoop.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (22 Feb 2018)

Alan O said:


> Hmm, if I'm not near a toilet, I can always manage to at least find a secluded spot that's hidden from view. And even with stretchy no-fly pants, I still don't need to expose my bottom.



Hi Alan. I don't exactly stand in the gutter or against somebodies garden wall and poison their plants.
The waistband on my joggy bottoms do not allow for stretching them below my 'tackle' and as such there is always large tree that will afford some modesty.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (22 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> You do. Me!
> 
> I've been known to duck behind a bush when the occasion warrants it.



Hi again Reynard. You do. Me! does that mean I make you laugh ?
Ladies have to be very careful when seeking the refuse of a bush or bushes that there are no nettles about


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (22 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> You flatter me.  Not that I'm complaining!  The simple answer is that I used to be sponsored by Reynard Cars when I was doing my MEng back in the day.  I'm in the Fens on the north-eastern side of the county, a stone's throw from the Norfolk border.
> 
> A 48cm frame would be too big for me, I ride a 38cm Wiggins 650c.



Hi again Reynard. How long ago did you do your MEng ? Are we talking about Adrian Reynard of racing car fame ?
The 38cm Wiggins sounds as though it is a budget alternative to the rather nice Specialized Dolce (Women's Specific) or the Bianchi Dama (Women's Specific) albeit both the Specialized and the Bianchi were mounted on 700c's - an altogether more comfortable ride.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (22 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5160047, member: 45"]I can feel a bit of sick coming up.[/QUOTE]

Hi M P. Pop into the chemist and get some Quells  or if it accompanied by acid then get some Lansoprazole on prescription from your doctor


----------



## User10119 (22 Feb 2018)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi vickster. Thank you for your suggestion BUT I don't think that women would need cycling/jogging bottoms with a zipped fly - at least the females that I know definitely wouldn't


Interesting.

All the non-cycling/jogging trousers I own (and pretty much all that I see in shops etc marketed at women) have a zipped (or possibly buttoned) fly, while none of the cycling bottoms or jogging trousers in our household have zip or button flies, whatever the gender of the person they belong to.

It's almost as if, regardless of the gender of the person they are marketed at, structured trousers tend to have flies and stretchy joggers and sportswear tend not to. Perhaps there are design considerations beyond penis ownership and pissing that get taken into account?

Also,


vickster said:


> What is it with men’s compulsion to piss alfresco?


Yeah, this.


----------



## Alan O (22 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Can’t you hang on until you are able to use a toilet? I don’t know any women who are incapable of waiting... including myself


Usually, yes, but sometimes I can't - my bladder's not what it was when I was younger.


----------



## User10119 (22 Feb 2018)

@vickster - https://www.museumoflondon.org.uk/d...bathroom-victorian-london-wwi-factory-protest is quite interesting, if somewhat tangential to discussions of joggers.


> This was part of a broader pattern through the 19th and 20th centuries of inadequate female facilities. 'Respectable' women couldn't relieve themselves in 'retired streets' or alleys as men did, and the few toilets available in Victorian London were overwhelmingly built for men.* Women who wished to travel into central London or even further for leisure and pleasure had to carefully plan where they could ‘stop off’, en route to their destination*. Thus excursions outside the house were often based on visiting friends and family, where toilet facilities could be guaranteed.
> Lack of access to toilets effectively tied women to their homes, putting them on a leash as long as their bladder capacity. Even when London's first public toilets were built for the 1851 Great Exhibition, the prevailing modesty of Victorian society assumed women would be too embarrassed to be seen entering them.


(my *bold*) I think this is still to some extent true, probably. Parenting through 'potty training' does bring a new appreciation for "tree wees", mind. Whatever the gender of one's child.


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5160151, member: 10119"]@vickster - https://www.museumoflondon.org.uk/d...bathroom-victorian-london-wwi-factory-protest is quite interesting, if somewhat tangential to discussions of joggers.
(my *bold*) I think this is still to some extent true, probably. Parenting through 'potty training' does bring a new appreciation for "tree wees", mind. Whatever the gender of one's child.[/QUOTE]
Females grow out of tree wees after about the age of 5 though... ?


----------



## Alan O (22 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Females grow out of tree wees after about the age of 5 though... ?


So do males, but we grow back into them after they start letting us into pubs.


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2018)

Alan O said:


> So do males, but we grow back into them after they start letting us into pubs.


I don’t think the OP is only unable to pee indoors without pulling his joggers down only when drunk . I can’t understand why it’s so hard to pull trousers down and sit or squat?
And therefore not leave the flipping seat up


----------



## User10119 (22 Feb 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Well you should sue them for being anti-transgender (or something).


?

OK, I've thought about it. I still don't get the point of this post.


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2018)

Yes in alleys and doorways it seems


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5160296, member: 45"]We have special toilets.[/QUOTE]
??


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2018)

If the OP uses a urinal, how is he flashing his behind to women on a regular basis? Unless he lives in France and only pees in those bar toilets where the urinal is next to the washbasin outside the women's cubicle?


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2018)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi again Reynard. You do. Me! does that mean I make you laugh ?
> Ladies have to be very careful when seeking the refuse of a bush or bushes that there are no nettles about



There are worse things to get on one's derriere than nettles. DAMHIKT.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2018)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi again Reynard. How long ago did you do your MEng ? Are we talking about Adrian Reynard of racing car fame ?
> The 38cm Wiggins sounds as though it is a budget alternative to the rather nice Specialized Dolce (Women's Specific) or the Bianchi Dama (Women's Specific) albeit both the Specialized and the Bianchi were mounted on 700c's - an altogether more comfortable ride.



Yes, *THAT* Adrian Reynard.  Though Guillaume Rocquelin was the chap who supervised my project and dissertation from the Reynard end of things, and who I believe is now at Mercedes. This was 97 / 98 academic year, btw.

The Wiggins punches well above its weight, believe me, and it's a really nice ride. The bikes you mention are lovely, but even the smallest one is too big for me - it's one of the reasons I went for the Wiggins, as I have ridden bikes that are too big, and where the top bar has a nasty habit of biffing you where you don't want to be biffed every time you come to a stop. 

Have had my Rouen for 16 months now, and it's my only bike. Kind of tempted to get a Chartres hybrid as an N+1 at some point...


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (22 Feb 2018)

User46386 said:


> Sounds like you have got a very ill fitting garment to start with.
> Just get a pair of Decathlon running tights, they have various thickness for the different weather conditions and they are reasonable. You can pull the front down if needed without flashing your bottom or making the waist go baggy etc. Plenty of men who wear tights cycling or running manage to go to the toilet outside without needing to drop their trousers to their ankles.



Hi L S. I do not have ill fitting garments of any description albeit they are not tight like some cyclists wear 
Who said anything about dropping the joggy bottoms to the floor ?
I will be paying Decathlon a visit at the Warrington store in the next few days.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yes, *THAT* Adrian Reynard.  Though Guillaume Rocquelin was the chap who supervised my project and dissertation from the Reynard end of things, and who I believe is now at Mercedes. This was 97 / 98 academic year, btw.



Completely off topic but......from a motorsport nut

Back on topic, how about something like the Ronhill Trackster or something similar. These have a loose waistband with a drawstring fastening so no 'exposure' problems. The only drawback may be thay are not that warm if you are used to fleecy track/jogging bottoms and (possibly) the leg length


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Completely off topic but......from a motorsport nut



My PhD was sponsored by McLaren. 

And yes, I did go to the factory, and to MIRA.


----------

